# Brute force check engine light



## Treyg (May 3, 2020)

Broke my speed sensor on today’s ride the bike is stuck in 4wd and the check engine light is on. is this a result of the speed sensor or should I expect more issues the. Just the speed sensor. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just replace the speed sensor. That should do it.


----------



## Treyg (May 3, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> Just replace the speed sensor. That should do it.


Ordered it today, thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Treyg said:


> Ordered it today, thanks


Remember...it's in the oil so either tip it way over to the left, be very fast...or drain the oil.


----------



## Treyg (May 3, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> Remember...it's in the oil so either tip it way over to the left, be very fast...or drain the oil.


Yea I did a little research, I was bout to do a oil change before the next time I take it out so I’ll just do it all in one go, thanks


----------



## 840Brute669 (6 mo ago)

Treyg said:


> Broke my speed sensor on today’s ride the bike is stuck in 4wd and the check engine light is on. is this a result of the speed sensor or should I expect more issues the. Just the speed sensor. Thanks for any help in advance.


Was the broken speed sensor your problem? Im having a similar issue except mine won’t go into 4x4 I have a check engine light and an eps light while looking the bike over I noticed my speed sensor was in 2 pieces so I replaced it but on start up lights are still on and still no 4x4 please help


----------



## aitaneevent4 (6 mo ago)

NMKawierider said:


> Just replace the speed sensor. That should do it.


Yes, at least it worked for me. I was getting errors that the light bulbs from the headlights are burned, even though the bulbs were working correctly. I went to a car repair shop, and they said the sensor was broken. I accidentally broke the sensor on the right headlight when I installed the LED light bulbs I have t from https://www.vont.com/product/smart-strip-lights-led-strip-lights/. I am very happy that the problem was in the sensor, not something else because it is cheap and easy to replace.


----------

